# Will my 5 month old poodle fade to blue/silver?



## Lenerl (May 8, 2012)

His mother is white and his dad black. When we first had him he had some white hairs in between his back paws, a tiny white patch on his chest and a few under his chin (which his breeder said would disappear as he gets older). The hairs on his chest have almost completely faded, the hairs on his chin have but his paws haven't.

What are the chances of him fading to blue or maybe silver?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

If his face is shaved, you'll know if he'll be silver or not. 
The white hairs between his toes could indicate he's a blue. I find blues very hard to distinguish between black unless its really obvious.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It depends on what's further bath in his pedigree besides what damn and sire are. Generally blue and silver can be seen at 8-12 weeks when the face is shaved. It sounds like you may have a mismark black. If the shaved face isn't blue or silver yet, it seems unlikely he will fade to those colors.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you post a photo with a shaved face?

Here is a silver at 5 or 6 weeks

Jet by tortoise11, on Flickr

And the same dog at 9 months

Jet's Conti by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You would be able to tell with a shaved face. There is no question you would know if he was silver. Tortoise showed a silver puppy. He could be blue, but most you can tell with a shaved face also. Many blues have some brown on them, too, although some late fading blues are hard to tell unless they are next to a true black- then it's obvious. 

Since he had a white spot on his chest, he could easily be a mismarked black and may or may not fade out. Only time will tell. Was his black parent black or faded? Blue is a distinct color and next to black, you would know.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley's breeder has been showing and breeding for over 20 years. She kept Carley because she was sure she was a true black... she turned blue at about 2 years old. I think it is too early to know, but very likely that you have a blue poodle.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My girls too turned black (10 months) to silver (1 year). The picture on the very bottom was just taken this spring. They are now 2 years old.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a very similar question. I finally figured out how to add an image so I have posted pictures. My girl is 14 weeks old and her muzzle seems to have gone brown. He has white patches but the seem to be shrinking. My question is can you tell if she will be a blue by shaving her muzzle or is it too soon to tell? Also, she was a lot darker black when we to her at 9weeks old. The photo for my profile is her at 6weeks and the ones below I took tonight.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

So I seem to have screwed up the photo upload again! Grrr. Anyone using an iPad, PLEASE HELP!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Aroseshook said:


> So I seem to have screwed up the photo upload again! Grrr. Anyone using an iPad, PLEASE HELP!


I host all of my images on photobucket and then just copy and past the image link. How are you doing it?


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Uhhh, not like that. My for year old knows how to work this thing better than I do! I will try that. Thanks!


----------

